
What's better: A $329 iPad Mini or $319 iPad 2? - evo_9
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-31747_7-57544529-243/whats-better-a-$329-ipad-mini-or-$319-ipad-2/
======
Derpsec
Neither

Go on AOSP build for devices page. See what tablets are compatible. Build your
own source for the tablet, throw in SEAndroid and leave the Ipad junk alone.
It'll cost you $500 less too

